# Draw weights...



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey guys!

Iv got a quesiton for y'all.

Iv got 2 Bows. one is a 40lber and the other 65lb draw weight. The thing is, my friend wants to go deer hunting with me over Christmas. That means ill be stuck with the 40lb'er.

What are reasonable ranges to take white tail with a 40lb draw weight? a 65? This is assuming a decent shot of cource. we will be hunting Tri-county Fish and Wildlife Area(3500 acre) near Syracuse.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

40lbs will be fine for your normal shots to 25-30 yds however make sure everything is set up properly-broadheads are razor sharp and arrow weight matches the bow setup and you might want to take it to a tech shop and double check it is set at 40lbs, most states have a 40# minimum. And practice alot if it is a bow you haven't shot in quite some time. Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks FACE! Yea, iv got some light carbon arrows for this one, and some heavyer alluminium arows for the Heavy. Also got several unopened packs of broad heads, so im guessing they are still sharp? dd:

BTW, indiana has a 35lb. minimum :thumb:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

When I was a kid I killed a lot of deer with a 45lb recurve it would go right through them at 25 yards. Wait till they walk a little past you and shoot up into the lungs its a deadly shot with any bow. Sharp arrows are the real key.


----------

